# Mid Bay Niceville



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Was having pretty reliable bites along mid-bay (northern half of the bridge) with live shrimp last week, couldn't keep the sheepshead away and even snagged a couple bull reds (biggest fish I've ever caught, was a blast!) But they were in 23'+ deep water in the middle of the water column. However, I've gone out to the same spots using live shrimp a couple days this week since the rain stopped and only had one bite (smallish sheep) and didn't see any schools on the fish finder. Are the reds finally moving into the grass flats? 

I haven't seen any, and with the gorgeous weather today and tomorrow I'm gonna be *somewhere* in the bay and maybe gulf if the winds/tide permit.

Here's what I got last week. The big red was 37", made my week.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Spent about two hours with live shrimp working the northern half of mid bay today, kept one trolling behind me about 2' from surface and dropped more straight to bottom by all the bridge pylons and the bite I had was tiny bait fish taking small chunks out of the shrimp. Drifted the flats by White Point (3-6' depth) for about 45 minutes with no luck on live shrimp either. Wind was a little rough today for kayak and I definitely got soaked by some of the larger waves near the bridge.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I was out there today also.Just got in actually.I was on the other side fishing Grass Lake and caught 2 specks around 16" and one under size slot red.Was jigging a lime green mirrorlure off the bottom on a 1/8 ounce green jig head.Seems like it's picking up out there a bit.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

*oh*

To be honest I didn't even know grass lake existed. Specks are my nemesis, I've always wanted to catch them the last year and a half a I've been here, but besides one or two undersize ones at rocky bayou bridge they have eluded me. Where do you put in/park for kayak that area? I don't live in any of the housing developments for blue water so I tend to put my kayak in either at Gunther/maxwell or the rocky bayou state park since I buy the annual pass. Rocky bayou bridge has been totally dead for me when I went out the two or three times I went out in the last month. Typically I only go out if have live shrimp and if not I'll cast/slow retrieve d.o.a.'s on the bridge and flats between the rocky bayou state park boat launch and the feeder stream that goes towards the new bypass (at the shallow end of rocky bayou) but the specks don't like me. Had one in December right by the stream but it was tiny, like 8" and spit the hook as I was trying to land it. I usually use mutu light circles 2/0 regardless of what's biting on about 10, 15, or 20lb mono (if I'm on the bridge) and let them hook themselves. Thinking maybe I should should switch to normal bait hook if I'm trying for trout on the grass flats, but the circles have worked for everything from the smaller dog snapper ( not sure if thats what those summer/fall snapper with vampire fangs are, game warden said they were drum, a different game warden said they were grey snapper) at rocky bayou to the bull reds on the bridge.

Needless to say I am super stoked about the water warming up. I'm booking an offshore with lighten up charter in April to hopefully get in on the cobia, hopefully it works out.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

BOOMYAK:
I also put in at white point but on the other side away from the bridge.If I'm going to fish Lake Pippin that's past the bridge for reds then I'll put in closer to Maxwell Gunter.I never use circle hooks,I'm not a big fan of them.The original J style hooks have never failed me.I use live shrimp only on popping corks which produce pretty good.I love the Mirror Lure,the specks love them too when jigged off the bottom.
Rocky Bayou has NEVER produced anything for me and I've been fishing this area since 1987.I think it's just too far from the bay and has a lower salinity level compared to white point.same thing goes for Valparaiso bayou.
I used to do the cobia fishing when I was younger off the pier until I found out that they have one of the highest mercury content of all the fish in the Gulf.I'm pretty sure eating them for 20 years might cause some kind of health issue?Maybe not?
I drive a blue Trailblazer and my name is Mike.If you ever see me down there we can talk shop.Tight lines my friend!

PS:Google Earth can be your best friend!!!


----------

